# Fish ID



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

I posted this fish in Surf Reports as a Spanish, but a helpful member says it is a Cero. Did not know this fish lived here. Not sure how it differs from a Spanish. It was about 14-15 inches.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cero mackerel have a thin stripe in between the spots.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Cero mackeral


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Cero mackeral


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

That is 100% spanish mackerel.

Cero have a long brown bar instead of just the 'spots & dashes' that a spanish have... 









And they are basically absent from the northern GoM...
http://www.floridamuseum.ufl.edu/fish/discover/species-profiles/scomberomorus-regalis/


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Pier#r said:


> That is 100% spanish mackerel.
> 
> Cero have a long brown bar instead of just the 'spots & dashes' that a spanish have...
> 
> ...


 Thanks a bunch. I feel better with your comments.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Pier-Dude said:


> Cero mackeral


Can't find the fish in this pic


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Diggety said:


> Can't find the fish in this pic


There was a fish in the picture? Must be like a Where's Waldo game.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Diggety said:


> Can't find the fish in this pic


 Me either


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Actually 2 fish, the mackerel and a nice white tuna


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Brownfisher said:


> I posted this fish in Surf Reports as a Spanish, but a helpful member says it is a Cero. Did not know this fish lived here. Not sure how it differs from a Spanish. It was about 14-15 inches.


The man will wright you up for a juvenile King. If it is not legal length for King. They told me there is no Cero up here.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Jaw Jacker said:


> The man will wright you up for a juvenile King. If it is not legal length for King. They told me there is no Cero up here.




That's a Spanish not a juvenile king 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jaw Jacker said:


> The man will wright you up for a juvenile King. If it is not legal length for King. They told me there is no Cero up here.


Once in a while Cero are caught up here. I caught a 6 pound cero off PCB pier back in the late 80s and had to explain and show the difference in Spanish, Kings and ceros to a Marine Patrol officer. 

Every year, we get a few things up here that should be south. I've seen small bonefish one year at PB pier, one guy a day before caught one in his bait net throwing on cigs in shallow water. This year I caught a small snook in Davenport Bayou while throwing at silver mullet for king baits.


----------

